# Crane Flies



## Muddysneakers77 (Nov 3, 2018)

Had my next door neighbor get his yard destroyed by crane flies last week. So much so, I saw him dumping gasoline in a corner of his yard and settings THOUSANDS on fire. They piled on top of each other on the only piece of lawn that was not dead--it was creepy, like some biblical stuff. Also had a neighbor down the road had the same thing happen to her the other day.

Now my questions. Why in a development of 20 homes, have they picked these to neighbors of mine, and it is early enough in spring that I could see these ugly things in my lawn? How could he have prepped his yard so this wont happen again?

We all take care of our yards well enough, was this just random they picked these?


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

I had thousands of these and I ordered Cyzmic Cs and Talstar Pro off of amazon and used the recommended dosing of the two put that in my 3 gallon sprayer and lightly fan sprayed the yard. Within an hour all the Crane Flies (mosquito hawks) had vanished. This killed every crawling bug that walked on the porch as well. I opened the garage and there was a distinct line they never made it across cause they died before making it under the weather-stripping.


----------

